# Collecting with Chris Hamilton



## Noexcuse4you (May 12, 2010)

Yesterday, I had the privilege of helping Chris with his _Aphonopelma_ research.  For those that don't know, Chris is working under Jason Bond and Brent Hendrixson on the revision of the _Aphonopelma_ genus.  We went to a place close to town where I had found T's the day prior and, within minutes, we found some burrows.

Here's one of the burrows we found.







There are three different ways of getting a T out of its burrow - tickling, flooding, and brute force.  When tickling doesn't work...







...and when flooding doesn't work,...







...its time to break out the pick axe!







Luckily the burrows here aren't too deep.







Chris with his new friend.













Into the cup she goes.  Each specimen is given a serial number







and locality information is logged.







If anyone in Socal has locality information that can help Chris out, give him a shout (username: hamfoto)!  Hopefully once my finals are over, I'll be out again.  Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 12, 2010)

Man, this must have been fun.  I wish I could walk out of my house and go tarantula hunting.  Looks like you guys had some gorgeous weather too.  How many did you guys find?


----------



## syndicate (May 12, 2010)

Nice one!Looks like you guys had a good time!
More pics of spiders and less of Chris please ;] haha!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 12, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Man, this must have been fun.  I wish I could walk out of my house and go tarantula hunting.  Looks like you guys had some gorgeous weather too.  How many did you guys find?


Chris collected two, but we found many more.



syndicate said:


> Nice one!Looks like you guys had a good time!
> More pics of spiders and less of Chris please ;] haha!


LOL.  Sorry, I just wanted to document the work he was doing to help educate the internet community.  I'll get some more pics of the actual spiders next time.


----------



## Moltar (May 13, 2010)

Very nice! I can't belive you were finding little bitty burrows in that sea of grass!
So what happens to the ones that were collected, do they eventually become type specimens or what?


----------



## Sunset (May 27, 2010)

is this mission trials park.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 27, 2010)

offroad537 said:


> is this mission trials park.


Sorry, I don't disclose locality information.


----------



## Sunset (May 28, 2010)

I got my own places so i could really care less. I know a place where you can fine two to three different kind of T's, so doesnt really bother me. you could of just said no.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 28, 2010)

offroad537 said:


> I got my own places so i could really care less. I know a place where you can fine two to three different kind of T's, so doesnt really bother me. you could of just said no.


Cool, man.  If you can, PM hamfoto on here and help him out.  While you're at it, you should also read the rules of this subforum, specifically #2.


----------



## Everyexcuse4me (Jun 2, 2010)

those are some fantastic t's man.


----------



## baltazar (Dec 1, 2010)

which state is this in and is it me or is that a moderatum?:?


----------



## Texas Blonde (Dec 12, 2010)

baltazar said:


> which state is this in and is it me or is that a moderatum?:?



Definitely not a moderatum.  Though I can see how the light color could throw you off.


----------



## hamfoto (Jan 2, 2011)

those spiders we collected were typical _Aphonopelma eutylenum_.  They're also small adults, they get bigger than that.


----------



## venom81 (Jan 23, 2011)

where am from whe see big mature males aphonopelmas eutylenum  thats were i found my female,its been with me 4 years and its only 3 1/2 inches when i found her she was 2. i only hope she grows more for one of those mature males.


----------

